# Had to share!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just had to share these before and after pics of my rescued mousey [well my daughter says hes hers lol] Mickey...& the reason I got started on this forum and now own 2 rats!

You all were shocked at how big he was for a mouse...well look at the pudge ball now hahaha!


----------

